# Blue Maroon Lobster



## Bearson (Jan 24, 2006)

How do you care for one of these? Can someone give me a summary? Thanks.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They'll eat pretty much anything you put in the tank. Make sure you keepyour tank secure because they're escape artist.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

If they are anything like crayfish, then I can help.

They are a great cleanup crew, and are very personable. They will eat anything they can get ahold of, and will try to get ahold of anything. They will try to escape, and can live out of water for a while. just make sure there is no easy way out. They like to rececorate also.

On a different note, you can try to ruberband their big claws (ive never heard of this for crays) like they do to lobsters. I jave also heard of some "cliping their thumbs" (Ive never done this) to that they cant pinch anything, but hey would grow back within 6 months as they are good regenerators.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

they are like crayfish however they do get much larger.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i had a a lobster for ages untill it came 2 a nasty end and my piranha ripped it apart and eat everything apart frm its claws, there pritty easy 2 keep just have some place where they can hide piece of tubing or anice plante pot cover it with some plants and it can hide in there wen it wants 2 get away and it will come out and start searching for food once it it hungry u can also hand feed it shrimp they love prawns anything really lil bits of lance fish. good look anyways and send some pics wen u get 1. I myself have currently just bought a rainbow crab beautiful orange legs and purple body going 2 see how long this lasts.


----------

